# Just test drove 05' GTO, have questions!



## MishkaGTO (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi, everyone!
I'm new here.
I want to buy a 05-06 GTO with manual transmission and took two of them for a test drive in the last couple of weeks (new and used with 19k miles on it). Both of them had a strange shifter vibration, used one had more than new one. Is this normal? 
Mishka.


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

It is normal for some vibration to come through the shifter, as it is directly connected to the transmission, rather than actuated through cables.


----------



## MishkaGTO (Jan 8, 2007)

I had other RWD manual transmission cars. The vibration is much, much stronger!


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

Mine vibrates a little, nothing too noticeable. Nothing compared to my 96 Blazer's 5 speed.

Drive another new '06, if it has the same vibration, you can assume that it is typical.


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

6.0 L + 400hp= some vibration there.. :cool


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

I test drove a 2005 manual the other day and it made my teeth vibrate when I got on it and I loved every minute of it.:willy:


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

Are you guys holding on to the shifter while you drive? You do know that's a _*no-no*_, right?


----------



## ELP_JC (Jan 9, 2007)

As a comment, now that I've been working to eliminate the knob rattle, the shifter shaft, where the knob mounts, is rubber isoalted from the metal part that bolts with two 10mm bolts to the tranny. This should eliminate a lot of the vibration, at the expense of a bit of a rubbery feel. Take care.
JC


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Its an LS2 with 400 ftlbs of torque and 400 hp, with the shifter going directly to the trany. No linkage to worry about. I love the feel of all that power in my hand.


----------



## Habuzaki (Feb 13, 2006)

I've upped my rear wheel hp to 453 and I don't notice any vibration. Maybe coming from a hybrid car it would be noticeable, but I don't know what you're talking about. Have a local goat owner drive it and let you know, or ask to drive his/hers.


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

these cars have no shifter vibration. what are you all talking about? did you all own cadillac's before?


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

Give it some time, you'll be replacing it :rofl:


----------

